# Nice stops on way to Italy - ideas please



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Off to Continent on Friday heading for Italy. We were planning to stop and have a look at Luxembourg city, then Lake Lucerne before arriving in Italy. However, friends who used to live/work in Luxembourg have told us that there's not much to see in Luxembourg and everything closes on Sunday, in the city that is. Any ideas of nice stopovers worth a night or two enroute to Italy. Quite happy to leave Lake Lucerne out if any one can suggest better. Thanks in advance.



Helen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

To help you further, are you starting "fresh" from Calais etc after an overnight stop? Or will you be coming from elsewhere?

Calais to Verona/Lake Garda area is about 750 miles.

Via Luxembourg is toll free, cheap(er) diesel and cheap cigarettes.

I always spend a night at Obernai in the Alsace - see my Lake Garda journey suggestions in the Italian section of the forum. Obernai is about 400 miles from Calais. It is a pretty town with some nice shops and restaurants. I like the chinese restaurant that is about 15 mins walk from the municipal camping.

There are campsites galore along the banks of Lucerne.

If you just want to stop for a hour or so, stop for coffee at the www.postillon.ch hotel. Easy access to and from the motorway.

Diesel is cheaper in Switzerland than Italy so if you leave the A2 motorway in Switzerland at the Campione d'italia exit, follow the signs for Chiasso there are petrol stations galore along that road.

You could travel via Luxembourg and then Metz/Nancy and Epinal/Charmes. All those make a nice sight seeing stop.

Russell


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell
I was hoping you would answer my query as I know you would have some good ideas of nice places to stop. 

We live in Pembrokeshire so have a 7+hour (with stops) journey on Friday to get to Dover and the ferry is at 22:30, we dock in Calais at 01:00. We've done this many, many times and will normally drive for 1 hour then stop in an aire somewhere enroute. My plan was to drive till about 4ish on the Saturday then have a good nights kip and the day sightseeing on the Sunday and off again on the Monday with the idea being of getting to Verona Tuesday/Wednesday. Mind you the best laid plans can get ditched if the weather is rubbish. 

Is the route from Metz to Strasbourg toll free??

Have you ever stopped anywhere enroute in Germany?

Helen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Metz to Strasbourg on the A4 is toll payable. More annoying is that one toll is take a ticket and pay later, then there are another two (I think) where you stop and pay etc.

I use the D955 from Metz Est to Chateau Salins, then Phalsbourg, the A4 for one junction to Saverne (1.10 euro) then off the motorway at Saverne and head for Molsheim and the Alsace.

Never stopped in Germany.

Russell


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Russell

Just googled Obernai and it does look very pretty. We also like the idea of a chinese! in France. We have been to Riquewihr in Alsace which was extremely pretty too.

Anyway thanks once again

Helen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not for this trip maybe, looking at your probable route, but Annecy and the area around it is fabulous.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Obernai*

Hi

www.obernai.fr and follow the link to the camping municial. I always book in advance.

You can get a train from Obernai to Strasbourg amongst other places.

Wish I was coming too!

Russell


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Too late now, but Luxembourg is a lovely city and easy to spend a day in. The Frog campsite has a bus stop outside - 15 min service and so cheap.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I agree totally with Russell's suggestions of Obernai and Hotel Postillion. We stayed the night at the hotel several years ago and always pop in for coffee on the way past ! Obernai is very pretty and has a good municipal campsite within an easy walk to town.

Metz is another interesting city with a good municial campsite within an easy walk or free navette bus to town. There is an aire at the entrance to the site.

Kayserburg is another lovely little village and there is a fascinating museum dedicated to the work of Albert Schweitzer ( who was born in the village). There is a good aire there too, within minutes walk into the village.

We have used the route down the route Napolean to Gap and then the Colle della Magdelena / Col de Larche many times in the past and it is worth it for a night at the top on the Franco-Italian border. Barcellonette on the way is quite attractive.

( see first 3 photos on my album)

G


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> Quite happy to leave Lake Lucerne out if any one can suggest better.

NO, don't do that, it's a gem of a place. We stayed by the lake just behind the Lido.

We've stopped and looked round Lausanne in the sunshine and said we must return for a proper visit.


----------

